# Kevin Nirshil



## Sicarii (Oct 7, 2009)

Just got word via an email that Kevin Nirshil was killed in a motorcycle accident sometime in the last week still don't have any details, so if anyone out there knows more please let me know.  Worked as a contractor in A/2/1 SWTG (A) last time I saw him...  

RIP Brother!!!  Via Deceptio!


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss.  RIP.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry for the loss of your friend.

RIP Brother.


----------



## car (Oct 8, 2009)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Muppet (Oct 8, 2009)

Condolences and R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## tova (Oct 8, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 9, 2009)

This was posted elsewhere...

http://www.news-journalonline.com/NewsJournalOnline/breakingnews/fatal093009.htm

Officials identify motorcyclist killed in Edgewater 

By MARK I. JOHNSON 
Staff Writer 

EDGEWATER -- Police today identified a 53-year-old New Smyrna Beach man killed in a motorcycle crash.

Kevin Richard Nirschl was pronounced dead at the scene Tuesday morning when his motorcycle slammed into the side of a rental truck at the intersection of West Park Avenue and Air Park Road.

A police press release said the 10:50 a.m. collision was prompted by the truck, driven by Jackie Turner, 62, Edgewater, went through the stop sign while traveling north on Air Park Road.

As the truck moved through the intersection, Nirschl crashed into its side. He was not wearing a helmet.

A traffic homicide investigation is ongoing, but preliminary indications are alcohol was not a factor in the fatality. Charges are pending the completion of the investigation.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 13, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas...


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 13, 2009)

RIP Warrior


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 13, 2009)

RIP!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 13, 2009)

RIP Brother....


----------



## Sicarii (Oct 13, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Gypsy, Thanks for posting that article link!!!  

We lost a true warrior here...  Makes one appreciate just waking up in the morning!


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 13, 2009)

You're quite welcome.  Again, my condolences.


----------



## Mother (Oct 17, 2009)

RIP


----------

